# Is that a bagpibe?



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 9, 2021)

Sry if it seems like a stupid question, but i'm not rly sure xD


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 9, 2021)

Gus it his.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 9, 2021)

Sounds like Uilleann pipes to me


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 9, 2021)

Uilleann pipes are bagpibes.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks guys. Will try and recreate this song so rly helpful.


----------



## cuttime (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 10, 2021)

It's the Uilleann Pipes from EastWest RA :D

here an example for another Thomas track (Fearless)
Not a high bar of sampling at all and sound silly on their own but works strangely well in his tracks


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 10, 2021)

DarkestShadow said:


> It's the Uilleann Pipes from EastWest RA :D
> 
> here an example for another Thomas track (Fearless)
> Not a high bar of sampling at all and sound silly on their own but works strangely well in his tracks


I'll try kontakt factory first. 
I remember seeing some bagpibes ^^


----------

